# Sydenham Glass Co. ( Wallaceburg, Ontario )  Two Coloured - Book Flask



## jaroadshow1867 (Jan 13, 2020)

I got this great handmade Flask from my Brother.  It is Handmade and two coloured - Amber and Aqua mixed.  It has the mould no. of :  160-T on the base.  Through the Sydenham Glass Co. Mould listing , I found this flask identified by base mould no of 160 , a 10 ounce size and Book Flask.  This is the only example I have seen or heard of. I will never see another.  Incredible and rare.
Love  it !!!!!!!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't know anything about it, but that's a great color.


----------



## Raypadua (Jan 14, 2020)

Bet they’d love to have that in the Wallaceberg museum! Great piece!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Great colour


----------

